# Www.ukmuscleshop.com



## ukmuscleshop (Apr 15, 2015)

hi guys 

just posting my webiste as a new source legitimate source order small to test the waters. 
my prices are really competitive.

we shipp worldwide


----------



## Redrum1327 (Apr 15, 2015)

youll be gone soon enough Bye ahead of time


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 15, 2015)

This has got to be a new record. 

Join time: 11:27am

Red rep by: 11:44am


----------



## Seeker (Apr 15, 2015)

Muscle shop? Catchy name! must be legit


----------



## Redrum1327 (Apr 15, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> This has got to be a new record.
> 
> Join time: 11:27am
> 
> Red rep by: 11:44am




Jolis on top of shit Doccie Poo lol


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 15, 2015)

ukmuscleshop said:


> hi guys
> 
> just posting my webiste as a new source legitimate source order small to test the waters.
> my prices are really competitive.
> ...



You might actually want to type your URL correctly if you want people to look at your site. Which I did by the way. I was going to look how competitive your prices really were so I could come back and bash you a little.


----------



## Paolos (Apr 15, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> This has got to be a new record.
> 
> Join time: 11:27am
> 
> Red rep by: 11:44am



The wheels of justice move quickly in the UG!


----------



## Mastercrafter (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm still kinda new to this. So someone please explain. 
Why would I buy from a publicly announced source. It's just as easy for the cops, whoever to read these posts. So why would I buy from you, and put my name, info in with everyone else, so when you get popped, why would I want to be in that group.  Seems self preservation would send me running the other way


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> I'm still kinda new to this. So someone please explain.
> Why would I buy from a publicly announced source. It's just as easy for the cops, whoever to read these posts. So why would I buy from you, and put my name, info in with everyone else, so when you get popped, why would I want to be in that group.  Seems self preservation would send me running the other way


New maybe but you get it...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2015)

ukmuscleshop said:


> order small to test the waters.



...but we will probably scam you on the second order...


----------



## ukmuscleshop (Apr 15, 2015)

i didnt understand this is why everybody is being so negative. but other forums such eroids and musclegurus annouce sources all the time


----------



## ukmuscleshop (Apr 15, 2015)

not if your establishing a business i want regular customers.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 15, 2015)

ukmuscleshop said:


> i didnt understand this is why everybody is being so negative. but other forums such eroids and musclegurus annouce sources all the time





ukmuscleshop said:


> not if your establishing a business i want regular customers.



Learn how to read (rules), and write, apparently.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Apr 15, 2015)

order small to test the waters. 

Cause he might be a cop and a small felony is still a felony. But you'll sleep better until they show up. You only ordered 1 vial right......


----------



## Redrum1327 (Apr 15, 2015)

Eroids and Musclegurusare are NOT even in the same ball park as us we care about our members and dont want them to get screwed bye people like you !!!!!


----------



## conan (Apr 15, 2015)

ukmuscleshop said:


> hi guys
> 
> just posting my webiste as a new source legitimate source order small to test the waters.
> my prices are really competitive.
> ...



:32 (3): GTFO of here!


----------



## Joliver (Apr 15, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> You might actually want to type your URL correctly if you want people to look at your site. Which I did by the way. I was going to look how competitive your prices really were so I could come back and bash you a little.



He thanked you for the post! I almost gave him some rep for that. Awesome. Man, I love this place!


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 15, 2015)

joliver said:


> He thanked you for the post! I almost gave him some rep for that. Awesome. Man, I love this place!




I gave him some reps alright


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 15, 2015)

ukmuscleshop said:


> i didnt understand this is why everybody is being so negative. but other forums such eroids and musclegurus annouce sources all the time


Because 90% of us on ug prob been scammed by one of those junkies sometime or another.   #getarealjob #wishicouldfindyouandbeatyou


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 15, 2015)

C'mon guys, he SAID he's legit...says so right in his first post. 

Now stop being such pussies and send him your damned money already.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2015)

ukmuscleshop said:


> i didnt understand this is why everybody is being so negative. but other forums such eroids and musclegurus annouce sources all the time


This isn't eroids.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 16, 2015)

Welcome. Order placed. Thanks bro!


----------



## bronco (Apr 16, 2015)

I want freebies


----------



## ukmuscleshop (Apr 16, 2015)

i will send 10 vials of test prop to 10 members to prove myself because this is ridiculous then i want my kudos and to be known as a legitimate source


----------



## ukmuscleshop (Apr 16, 2015)

when you receive your vial take a picture and stick it with a sign ukmuscleshop.com a legit source  in box me if you want that deal


----------



## Paolos (Apr 16, 2015)

Come on bro.... I can send out 10 vials of what I know is good prop to 10 people does that make 
me a legitimate source...No. 

And this>>> "and stick it with a sign ukmuscleshop.com a legit source" 
That's fuking rich... I need to tell my source he should do that so he's legit too...WTF

It was nice to meet you mate I need to go back to playing with my wanker and watching some UK porn.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 16, 2015)

Take my monies!!!


----------



## NPower65 (Apr 16, 2015)

ukmuscleshop said:


> when you receive your vial take a picture and stick it with a sign ukmuscleshop.com a legit source  in box me if you want that deal



Been watching for a day or so on this but this comment grabbed me so here is my .02. Take a pictures of some vials that could have piss in it for all we know? It would take a good month or so to verify whether it is legit by pinning it and getting bloods done.


----------



## bronco (Apr 16, 2015)

Pm rumpy he will test the gear


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2015)

ukmuscleshop said:


> i will send 10 vials of test prop to 10 members to prove myself because this is ridiculous then i want my kudos and to be known as a legitimate source


Brb making 10 accounts for 100 vials of prop.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 17, 2015)

10 vials of legit gear go out first. 100's of vials of straight oil goes out after. Nothing we haven't seen before.


----------



## ukmuscleshop (Apr 20, 2015)

i dont manufacture the  i am solely a retailer i will be adding other brands to my website soon


----------



## Fsuphisig (Apr 20, 2015)

Even entertaining this mans scam doesn't make the site look good, ban his ass


----------



## ukmuscleshop (Apr 20, 2015)

i havent scammed anyone and will prove to you guys  i am legit


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow. Thought this thread was long dead.


----------



## REDBULL013 (Apr 25, 2015)

hi, just to tell you that this person is very honest, I have made several orders with him and I did not have any comment, or negative reviews. I prepare a competition, I use the AM Tech Pharmaceuticals brand products, is I guarantee you have good products with good qualities .I've always had good communications with staff thank the speed of execution of delivery. Again thank you for UKMUSCLESHOP


----------



## mickems (Apr 25, 2015)

REDBULL013 said:


> hi, just to tell you that this person is very honest, I have made several orders with him and I did not have any comment, or negative reviews. I prepare a competition, I use the AM Tech Pharmaceuticals brand products, is I guarantee you have good products with good qualities .I've always had good communications with staff thank the speed of execution of delivery. Again thank you for UKMUSCLESHOP



UKmuscleshop must be honest then, if YOU say so. I mean, you have all the credentials on here and a you have this great first post too. very trustworthy.


----------



## BHAM27 (Apr 25, 2015)

REDBULL013 said:


> hi, just to tell you that this person is very honest, I have made several orders with him and I did not have any comment, or negative reviews. I prepare a competition, I use the AM Tech Pharmaceuticals brand products, is I guarantee you have good products with good qualities .I've always had good communications with staff thank the speed of execution of delivery. Again thank you for UKMUSCLESHOP



Legit first post. Thank you


----------

